# "What does the dog do if the intruder is wearing a bite sleeve?"



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I hate when my dad mocks me and makes sense while he's at it...

oke:


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

He might bite it. However, if the intruder keeps the sleeve on, he will only have one hand to carry your stuff out with.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Vandal said:


> He might bite it. However, if the intruder keeps the sleeve on, he will only have one hand to carry your stuff out with.


:rofl:

And then anytime he locks up, he'll have to worry about the dog barking and alerting the neightbors.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Vandal said:


> He might bite it. However, if the intruder keeps the sleeve on, _he will only have one hand to carry your stuff out with._


HAHAHA!!! So true, also, how well can he get around your house if he has a GSD attached to him like a leech?! Really?? I don't see that going well!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Vandal said:


> He might bite it. However, if the intruder keeps the sleeve on, he will only have one hand to carry your stuff out with.


And that is why everyone should have at least TWO GSDs!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Good points!

According to my dad, in order to make this "protection thing" worth while, I'd have to have at least one dog for each limb and more dogs than the average gun has bullets.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Perhaps, but I can tell you from experience, when you are bitten on a bare arm by a dog trained to do it, your knees have a way of giving out on you, making those two limbs useless.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vandal said:


> He might bite it. However, if the intruder keeps the sleeve on, he will only have one hand to carry your stuff out with.


:rofl:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Vandal said:


> Perhaps, but I can tell you from experience, when you are bitten on a bare arm by a dog trained to do it, your knees have a way of giving out on you, making those two limbs useless.


How annoying that would be when anyone who breaks into our house finds that the dog is the most expensive thing in the house!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

The dog could go for the downstairs department oooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> How annoying that would be when anyone who breaks into our house finds that the dog is the most expensive thing in the house!


 
that would suck! all that possible work and planning to find out you either turn around and leave or attempt to take the dog.... tsk tsk on the poorly though out plan of robbers! haha


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> The dog could go for the downstairs department oooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


 
Jerry Lee......


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

Tell Dad he's right. Then train leg bites only for a while. Now call and tell dad to come over with a sleeve on and you'll leave the door unlocked for him


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Perhaps, but I can tell you from experience, when you are bitten on a bare arm by a dog trained to do it, your knees have a way of giving out on you, making those two limbs useless.


LMAO.. Thank you Anne for that! That comment made my day.. 

Now back to the original topic..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

No Anne, actually the thief would drop the sleeve , the dog would grab it and run around in circles proud as anything and the thief would grab the valuables and run like a bat out of hades , pleased as anything.

Carmen


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

carmspack said:


> No Anne, actually the thief would drop the sleeve , the dog would grab it and run around in circles proud as anything and the thief would grab the valuables and run like a bat out of hades , pleased as anything.
> 
> Carmen


Not if it is an RCMP dog. They are trained to drop the sleeve once the bad guy lets them have it, and go back and grab the other arm (with a hidden sleeve - [in training that is]). Too bad for the intruder for not thinking about that!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Now Carmen, don't be the skunk at the Home invasion party.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, gotta ask. What is an RCMP dog?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

clearcreekranch said:


> Ok, gotta ask. What is an RCMP dog?


Royal Canadian Mounted Police... AKA Mounties... AKA Candian FBI


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

It is a department which is responible for Federal concerns , and British Columbia . They have a branch which is equestrian , and they have a branch which is canine.
The demands on officers , (fitness) are brutal , and those exacting demands are expected from their canines. A level 3 track by the way may be one to two days old and be 5 to 8 miles in length.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Anne , I prefer the skunk at the garden party description.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

I am 99% positive that the average pet guard dog, even with some basic protection training, is at the level of the Mounties.... otherwise, why would we need to say, "Send in the Mounties, they always get their man!"?

Besides... Mounties say weird things like "Aboot" and "eh"... hehe... I recently listened to a podcast that had an interview with one of the Mounties' higher-ups.... it was a very serious interview, however with the canadian "accent" I couldn't help but snicker constantly. I wuv my canuck friends (about a good dozen)!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the average police dog would not make the RCMP standard for tracking thru drive.
See the link on testing EVA thread. 
I have never heard anyone say aboot?? 
one thing that does drive me crazy is sloppy language where people say fur instead of for , as in I was taking this fur a drive to the store, instead of I was taking this for a drive to the store. ahhhh


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

webzpinner said:


> I am 99% positive that the average pet guard dog, even with some basic protection training, is at the level of the Mounties.... !


I haven't quite decided yet if you meant it or you were joking . . .


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

carmspack said:


> one thing that does drive me crazy is sloppy language where people say fur instead of for , as in I was taking this fur a drive to the store, instead of I was taking this for a drive to the store. ahhhh


 
Hey! Was that a crack against red necks?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

carmspack said:


> I have never heard anyone say aboot??


Either have I! and I'm dying to... I've lived in Canada for quite a long time and have travelled from coast to coast and have never heard one say "aboot"... If it's real, my life will be complete. 
I've heard them say "eh" and "hoser" and "where's my timmies", eat ketchup chips and drink milk from bags, but never have I heard one say "aboot".


----------

